# Has anyone else come across these



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

Found these in a box while cleaning up and was wondering about them.
The tow truck and the good humor truck are on AFX cards date 1973. I don't see any mention of Thunderjet. The super II kit is in a unofficial looking box, don't really think it was Aurora but you never know. Any thoughts as to their value?

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/b...HumorTrucks02_zpsc64832c3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/b...HumorTrucks03_zps7e4a6315.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/b...HumorTrucks01_zps4facdf2a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bmt216/media/SuperIIKit05_zps3afc16cd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bmt216/media/SuperIIKit04_zps2576425d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bmt216/media/SuperIIKit03_zpsb899710b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bmt216/media/SuperIIKit02_zps4d8fb8dc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

All this stuff was re-packaged. By REH maybe? I'm not real sure but that's what it is I believe.

I'm no expert but they will all chime in. Nice find.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the Super II kit was created by a distributor, REH I think, and has a mean green arm instead of a Quadralam and a regular AFX gear plate instead of the black one with little tabs on the back to support the body..the tow truck is probably valuable for many reasons.
and the Ice Cream Truck has to be of greater value than normal. congrats. I'll give you $100.00 for all of it. 
LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I bet that the back of these packages have no print on them correct??


All factor Aurora products have print on both sides of the package. Subsequent companies left the back blank. Dead giveaway. 

Still beautiful stuff and im sure very desirable.


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

The Backs of the cards are blank. Does that mean they are not Aurora?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

No they are Aurora for sure but Aurora sold a ton of stuff out and a supplier like REH bought it and re-packaged it and sold it.


----------



## project 34 (Oct 8, 2006)

the 2 boxes with part are REH supplied. I have the same. The cars in package are factory packaged.


----------



## project 34 (Oct 8, 2006)

The good humor truck and tow truck seem wrong. I have never seen them packaged that way.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Some very, VERY cool stuff! Be proud of that haul. If you want to sell any of it please PM me. 

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*dibs*

HEY, I asked FIRST !!!!



swamibob said:


> Some very, VERY cool stuff! Be proud of that haul. If you want to sell any of it please PM me.
> 
> Tom


LOL, just kidding
interested in the Nomad seriously though
:tongue:


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Its like finding an old coat with money in it


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I would have to disagree with repackage claims.
I was lucky enough to make a major find in a storage locker from
a hobby shop that closed in 1979. I have the order form that the guy ordered
the cars from Aurora on. this was before the big REH buy out.
the lot included 15 cars on the flat cards and they did not have print on the back.
Aurora did some crazy things when a new line of cars would come out, they packaged cars in numorous different forms just so they could blow out the old line. 
thanks Tom


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't like the aurora carded cars where the clear plastic on the car is vacuum sealed over the car. Sometimes if and when you open the packaging, it takes the chrome right off the bumper!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

There was a Toys R Us like store called Childrens Palace back in the 70's. They had T-Jets and AFX packaged like that. They had the AFX Dragsters in those packages also. They just cut a hole in one side of the clear plastic bubble and the front of the cars stuck out. I unfortunately was unemployed and trying to raise a family at the time and could not buy them all. They were selling them for $0.99! If I remember I got an Aztec dragster and a red/white sunburst Nomad. I remember they had a LOT of the red/white/yellow Ford J XLerator bodies on T-Jet chassis.

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------

